
Google enterprise chief: Data is safer on our cloud than your PC - MediaBehavior
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2011/03/10/google-enterprise-chief-data-is-safer-on-our-cloud-than-your-pc/
======
bradleyland
Statistically, there is little question that this is the case, but Google
faces the same challenges as airlines do when it comes to customer perception.

Statistically, you are much safer flying on an airplane than you are driving
in a car, yet people are disproportionately afraid of flying when compared
with riding in a car. Some propose that a major component of this fear is
control related. In an automobile, the rational fear that should be present is
subdued by a sense of direct control and familiarity: _you_ are the one
driving the car, and despite the fact that you are driving at speeds that can
easily kill you, the sensation is _familiar_.

The same rules apply for cloud vs local storage. Statistically, you're far
less likely to lose data in Google's cloud, but with your data on your own
computer, you feel more in control, and it's a mechanism you're familiar with.

------
TheAmazingIdiot
I really wouldn't doubt the article premise: that data is safer at google than
your home pc.

Then again, they also mention chasing after corporate MS users and they try to
convert these corporate customers from windows+office+msserver to
windows+google. That's fine and dandy. I've called in with a problem with
windows for a client. 500$ later, and they helped us with all sorts of edits
that did fix the problem.

I can, with money, call in to Microsoft. Who do I call in to google with a
problem with hosted google mail, or apps, or google search 1u server?

Edit for iPod touch mis-assuming word.

------
drstrangevibes
safer from what? loss or invasion of privacy?

~~~
misterbwong
Not sure why this is downvoted. It's a valid point. _Yes_ Google can probably
safeguard your data from natural disasters/technical disasters/outside prying
better than most companies.

However by entrusting your data to Google, you are putting your faith in
Google and hoping _they_ don't pry into your data.

